# Merry Christmas



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

Chloe wishes everyone a Merry Christmas and happy holidays


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Merry Christmas Chloe!!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Merry Christmas Chloe! Lola and Murphy would like to join you in wishing the rest of the forum members Merry Christmas as well.


----------



## Milehigh88 (Dec 23, 2021)

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 887880
> Chloe wishes everyone a Merry Christmas and happy holidays


where did you get her from??? She is so sweet! 😍😍


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

Milehigh88 said:


> where did you get her from??? She is so sweet! 😍😍


She is the poster child of why you get your Golden from a reputable breeder that does genetic testing. We rescued and removed her from a bad situation where she would have been bred. She has a grade 5 Sub ventricular stenosis. Totally genetic. She will most likely have a very short life. We knew what we could getting into but it will be devastating nonetheless. You do not want a puppy from her breeder! We are getting her a sister or brother in 2022 (if we are lucky) from one of the most reputable breeders on this forum that I greatly respect. We are letting Chloe be a puppy and experience life. We are not restricting her activities. She is taking beta blockers to delay the inevitable. I’m totally in love with her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you, your family and Chloe. 

Congrats on your upcoming pup.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas to Chloe and to you! 🎄


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Merry Christmas to Chloe and rest of the gang from our two...


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Merry Christmas from Jerry!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Merry Christmas Chloe and human family too!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Merry Christmas- a sad but wonderful thing you have done- she is a lucky girl to be loved. Happy Holidays from Stig and James.


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

sevans said:


> Merry Christmas- a sad but wonderful thing you have done- she is a lucky girl to be loved. Happy Holidays from Stig and James.
> View attachment 888056


Thank you for saying that. It is hard because we love her so much. We have a 13 1/2 year old Chessie and Chloe. They love each other. Sadly neither have a long lifespan at this point. Luckily, we’ve decided we want to live the rest of our lives with Goldens. Chloe taught us life with a Golden is just better. We are getting a puppy in 2022 from a great respected breeder. I’d love Chloe and our puppy to grow together.


----------

